# Here i am again



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, our reconcialtion with my husband lasted one year....he left again. I hanlded it better this time around...its the same story needs space dont know if he loves me anymore. Only difference is hes not staying with a friend this time...he checked into a motel. Ive been crying since i got home from work....ive talked and talked it out with friends....i am tired i just want my life to fast forward to when thi gs get better. Instead, im at a standstill because i dont have answers....i am frustrated, confuse....lost and my self esteem is at an all time low...where i am begging im to come home calling him over and over until he finally shuts his phone off....and im wondering if hes going through the message boards here....what is he doing? How can. I help him???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Does he know that you post here? 

You cannot help him. The only person you can help and/or change is yourself. He's going to do whatever it is he's going to do. So focus no you. 

Since this is the second time around and what you have done up to now has obviously not worked, I suggest you treat him according to the 180. It focuses on you and your healing, getting stronger.


----------



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

I read thr 180 tried that yesterday. Broke it today cause i had to talk to him regarding our children...then i broke down and cried on my way home, just now calmed down
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

I dont know if he knows i post here....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

Guess all the advice in the workd is useless tonight, just looking for someone outside of my friends to talk to...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dalvin_au (Mar 19, 2012)

Take it easy. Breathe, try to emotionally get a grip that you are a person of great character and that you deserve better.

Please for your sake and your children...

Be strong.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

pirouline said:


> I read thr 180 tried that yesterday. Broke it today cause i had to talk to him regarding our children...then i broke down and cried on my way home, just now calmed down
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When you do the 180, you can speak to your husband about the children. That's about the only time you can talk to him. 

For most things about the children either email or text him. Avoid discussions. If he wants to talk just be busy and ask him to text you... or say that you will text him.

Using text and email will give you time to think about your response and time to keep yourself cool, calm and collected.


----------

